# Tanglewood 2013 - Which Sunday afternoon?



## hreichgott

Trying to choose a Sunday 2:30pm Boston Symphony at Tanglewood performance to attend as a family, and/or one to drag my piano students to.

Anyone have recommendations? And is anyone else planning to go to any of these?

July 7 - Boston Pops/Vince Gill (giving this one a miss, I think)

July 14 - Stravinsky Suite from Pulcinella, Haydn Cello Concerto no. 1 with Lynn Harrell, Beethoven Symphony no. 8

July 21 - Vivaldi Concerto in A minor for two violins and strings, Vivaldi Concerto in B flat for violin, cello and strings, Bach concerto no. 2 for violin and strings, Telemann Concerto in G for viola and strings, Bach Brandenburg no. 2. Soloists are Pinchas Zuckerman (violin), Elizabeth Rowe (flute), John Ferrillo (oboe), Thomas Rolfs (trumpet), Malcolm Lowe (violin) and Amanda Forsythe (cello); not sure who is playing on what piece.

July 28 - Dvorak Carnival Overture, Prokofiev Piano Concerto no. 3 with Garrick Ohlsson, Dvorak Symphony no. 9 <-- might be what we pick as I love the Prokofiev concertos and am married to a Dvorak fan

Aug 4 - Stravinsky Fireworks, Dvorak Cello Concerto with Yo-Yo Ma, Stravinsky Rite of Spring

Aug 11 - All Beethoven - Overture to Creatures of Prometheus, Piano concerto no. 2 with Christian Zacharias, Symphony no. 6

Aug 18 is of course my all-time favorite piano concerto with Emanuel Ax + my wife's favorite symphony and we're going to be out of town  (Mozart Concerto no. 9, Mahler no. 1)

Aug 25 - Beethoven Symphony no. 9 with Erin Wall, Tamara Mumford, Joseph Kaiser and John Relyea

Sept 1 - more unspecified Pops


----------



## Ukko

July 28 and Aug 18 would be my choices too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Aug 4 - Stravinsky Fireworks, Dvorak Cello Concerto with Yo-Yo Ma, Stravinsky Rite of Spring

Enjoy! :tiphat:


----------



## Radames

hreichgott said:


> Trying to choose a Sunday 2:30pm Boston Symphony at Tanglewood performance to attend as a family, and/or one to drag my piano students to.
> 
> Anyone have recommendations? And is anyone else planning to go to any of these?
> 
> July 7 - Boston Pops/Vince Gill (giving this one a miss, I think)
> 
> July 14 - Stravinsky Suite from Pulcinella, Haydn Cello Concerto no. 1 with Lynn Harrell, Beethoven Symphony no. 8
> 
> July 21 - Vivaldi Concerto in A minor for two violins and strings, Vivaldi Concerto in B flat for violin, cello and strings, Bach concerto no. 2 for violin and strings, Telemann Concerto in G for viola and strings, Bach Brandenburg no. 2. Soloists are Pinchas Zuckerman (violin), Elizabeth Rowe (flute), John Ferrillo (oboe), Thomas Rolfs (trumpet), Malcolm Lowe (violin) and Amanda Forsythe (cello); not sure who is playing on what piece.
> 
> July 28 - Dvorak Carnival Overture, Prokofiev Piano Concerto no. 3 with Garrick Ohlsson, Dvorak Symphony no. 9 <-- might be what we pick as I love the Prokofiev concertos and am married to a Dvorak fan
> 
> Aug 4 - Stravinsky Fireworks, Dvorak Cello Concerto with Yo-Yo Ma, Stravinsky Rite of Spring
> 
> Aug 11 - All Beethoven - Overture to Creatures of Prometheus, Piano concerto no. 2 with Christian Zacharias, Symphony no. 6
> 
> Aug 18 is of course my all-time favorite piano concerto with Emanuel Ax + my wife's favorite symphony and we're going to be out of town  (Mozart Concerto no. 9, Mahler no. 1)
> 
> Aug 25 - Beethoven Symphony no. 9 with Erin Wall, Tamara Mumford, Joseph Kaiser and John Relyea
> 
> Sept 1 - more unspecified Pops


I often avoid Yo Yo Ma concerts because it's such a zoo- too many people AND they don't know not to applaud between movements. Still, I might hit that August 4 concert. Fireworks is a minor Stravinsky composition, but I have never heard it live. It's too bad they are doing Dvorak 9 again - great piece but it's overplayed. I just heard it a few weeks back. If they were doing 5, 6, or 7 I would definitey go. Have not heard Prokofiev 3rd concerto in a while. I missed it because of Alvin Ailey - that jerk!!


----------



## Bix

I'd go with July 28 also. What did you choose in the end?


----------



## hreichgott

we're going this Sunday  (the 28th)


----------



## Bix

hreichgott said:


> we're going this Sunday  (the 28th)


The Prokofiev is just fantastic, have a great day.


----------



## hreichgott

Wow, that was everything we'd hoped for and more. I am a big Garrick Ohlsson fan now.


----------



## Bix

hreichgott said:


> Wow, that was everything we'd hoped for and more. I am a big Garrick Ohlsson fan now.


An excellent musician - I'm glad it went well


----------



## Radames

hreichgott said:


> Wow, that was everything we'd hoped for and more. I am a big Garrick Ohlsson fan now.


I was there too. Had to go for the Prokofiev 3rd. You don't hear that often enough in concert.


----------

